# Roccat Power Grid



## Emani (18. Dezember 2012)

Hallo leute, eigentlich sollte ja glaube ich diesen Monat das app vpn Roccat Power Grid  rauskommen. Nun ist es seit Monaten still um diese app. 

Wie ihr vielleicht mehr darüber, oder konnte jemand schon die Beta mit dran teilnahmen???


----------



## Andi@ROCCAT (18. Dezember 2012)

Viel darf ich dazu jetzt nicht sagen, aber soviel darf ich erzählen ohne dass ich meine Job loswerde  Die friends & family Beta läuft, die closed Beta startet seeeehr bald und somit ist dann auch der Release zumindest für iOS nicht mehr weit entfernt. Anfang kommenden Jahres kann ich dann da etwas genauer werden bzw. wird es allgemein mehr Infos dazu geben oder halt einen spontanen Release der App.  

So, genug geplaudert. Ich wünsche schöne Winterferien und ein frohes Fest.


----------



## Emani (19. Dezember 2012)

Hatte mich damals auch angemeldet für die Beta, aber leider kam bis jetzt noch nichts zurück. Weil ich gerne dran teilnehmen wollte. Falls du irgendwas organiesieren kannst in der richtung würde ich mich freuen, bin da ganz heiss drauf....

...ich hatte damals die Logitech g19 und ich finde die idee von roccat wirkllich genial....und  eure Tastatur Roccat ishku bin ich sehr sehr zufrieden....


----------



## Andi@ROCCAT (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich befürchte, die Teilnehmer für die iOS Beta wurden bereits ausgewählt und informiert. Leider stellt Apple für Beta Tests nicht allzu viele Slots zur Verfügung. Deshalb kann ich da leider nichts tun.


----------



## Emani (19. Dezember 2012)

Andi@ROCCAT schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, die Teilnehmer für die iOS Beta wurden bereits ausgewählt und informiert. Leider stellt Apple für Beta Tests nicht allzu viele Slots zur Verfügung. Deshalb kann ich da leider nichts tun.



und für Samsung android Anhänger?  naja  schade....


----------



## Andi@ROCCAT (19. Dezember 2012)

Für die Android Beta sind die Bewerbungen noch offen, einfach auf der Power Grid Seite das Formular ausfüllen.


----------



## Emani (20. Dezember 2012)

Guten Morgen....

ja das habe ich ja schon leider 2 x mal...und dann kommt ja die meldung auf englich das Roccat sich ja eben melden würde  mal abwarten...


----------



## Emani (17. Januar 2013)

wann kommt endlich Roccat Power Grid raus....;-D


----------



## OctoCore (17. Januar 2013)

When it's done.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. Januar 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> When it's done.


 

When it's _*well*_ done!


----------



## gh0st76 (20. Januar 2013)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> When it's _*well*_ done!


 
Na da bin ich eher skeptisch.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Januar 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> When it's done.


 


brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> When it's _*well*_ done!





gh0st76 schrieb:


> Na da bin ich eher skeptisch.



Warum? Es handelt sich hier um eine _Soft_ware-Lösung á la Roccat. Weit und breit kein Mausrad in Sicht...


----------



## Emani (1. Februar 2013)

Beta Test ist wohl jetzt endlich fertig.....bin mal gespannt wann es neues darüber zu berichten gibt....


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (2. Februar 2013)

ROCCAT™ - Power-Grid

Schein dann wohl die vierte Ausführung der mechanischen Tastatur von Roccat zu sein. (Aufgrund der hohen Tasten müsste sie wohl mechanisch sein)


----------



## DrWaikiki (15. März 2013)

Hey Leute,

ist mittlerweile mehr über Roccat Power Grid, Roccat Apuri 2.0 etc bekannt? Google spuckt nix aus. :/


----------



## Liistefano (17. September 2013)

Mittlerweile schon was bekannt für ne Open-Beta auf Android ? Oder nem Release ?


----------



## Andi@ROCCAT (20. September 2013)

*hust* 22.10. *huströchel*


----------



## Waynus (25. September 2013)

Na endlich mal ein Datum Auf der Gamescom sprach man aber von einem zeitnahen Release und nicht von 2 Monaten


----------



## L-Patrick (22. Oktober 2013)

Die App ist da und funktioniert auf meinem LG P970 soweit ganz gut. Einzig und allein der Akku ist verdammt schnell leer. Habs jetzt mal ~6 Stunden nebenbei laufen lassen- "Bitte Ladekabel anschließen"
Es werden auch viele Dinge angezeigt, allerdings fehlen mir die wichtigsten wie Temperatur, Lüfterdrehzahl usw.
Auch will diese Costum-Grid Einstellung nicht so wie ich will. Es wird gesagt .exe* Dateien einfach per Drag&Drop...naja, nichtmal CoreTemp usw. funktioniert. Vielleicht stell ich mich aber auch einfach wieder zu blöd an.
Ne Minimap zum jeweiligen Game (zumindest zu den bekanntesten) wäre auch ziemlich genial, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben... :p Es gibt für einige Games Minianwendungen. BF3 steht unter "Action" nicht unter "Shooter", aber die Anwendung bietet alles relevante. Das mit den .exe* Dateien war wohl eine falsche Info von ner Website. Es funktionieren wohl nur die Programme, die man sich direkt bei Roccat ziehen kann.

Alles in Allem jedoch ne geniale Idee, an deren Umsetzung noch ein wenig Detailarbeit nötig ist


----------



## Andi@ROCCAT (22. Oktober 2013)

Ist ja noch in der Beta, wir haben die Temperaturanzeigen vorübergehend rausgenommen, weil die noch nicht ausgereift waren. Werden aber zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt noch nachgeliefert.

Minimaps zu spielen fänd ich persönlich auch super, erstmal brauchen wir dafür aber die Erlaubnis und die Unterstützung der jeweiligen Spielehersteller.


----------



## L-Patrick (22. Oktober 2013)

Ui, hoher Besuch 

Wäre es denn nicht möglich Programme wie CoreTemp usw einzubinden?

Also ich hab mir jetzt grad mal die BF3 Anwendung runtergeladen, und da steht "MapStyle" "ShowMap" usw., also sollte es doch da sein? Ich werd's gleich mal ausprobieren

Auf jeden Fall ne geniale App. Ich hoffe die bleibt in der Endphase auch kostenlos? 

PS: Gerade mal in Betafield die Buttons der App ausprobiert. Leider wird die Karte dann nicht auf dem Handy angezeigt, sondern Ingame vergrößert
PS02: Bei der "Sound Control" bitte nochmal an der Genauigkeit arbeiten. Wenn ich den Mute-Button treffen will, treff ich ihn nicht, wenn ich die Lautstärke ändern will, dann treff ich den Mute-Button..


----------



## Andi@ROCCAT (22. Oktober 2013)

Da steck ich selbst nicht tief genug drin um das kommentieren zu können. 

Natürlich bleibt die App auch nach der Beta kostenlos.

Bzgl. der Karte ist bräuchte man erstens eine Lizenz vom Spielehersteller / Publisher und zweitens benötigt man dafür eine Schnittstelle zum Spiel die einem der Spielehersteller erstmal zur Verfügung stellen muss.

Es wird aber auch fürs Power-Grid ein SDK geben, mit dem man dann fürs PG selbst auch Plugins schreiben kann, wenn man sich mit Programmieren ein wenig auskennt.


----------



## L-Patrick (22. Oktober 2013)

Das ist sehr schön

Stimmt auch wieder. Und ich glaube, dann wäre die App nicht mehr kostenlos...


----------



## Deeron (22. Oktober 2013)

Eeeeeeendlich isses da^^ verfolge es auch schon seit 2012 und hatte mich auch für die beta beworben. Göeich mal testen


----------



## _VFB_ (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab bis zum Video vom Stephan (Yt) nichts von der App mitbekommen. Umso besser das ich nicht warten musste ^^ Jetzt brauch ich nur noch nen kleinen Access Point und ich kann die App mal testen. 
Wenn die Funktionen so funktionieren wie beworben ist das echt Klasse. Da kann man dann schön an der Tastatur sparen, welche dann doch deutlich weniger Ausstattung benötigt. Gerade bei Mechas ein großer Vorteil, da man dort für solche features doch Ordentlich "bluten" muss ^^ 
Hoffe das wird was


----------



## Deeron (23. Oktober 2013)

Nachdem ich mir gestern abend die App und das Programm geladen habe und ein klein wenig was ausprobiert habe, kam schon die erste ernüchterung:

2 zusätzliche Grids zu den Standartgrids sind kostenlos. Für weitere muss man per In-App-Kauf zahlen...

So macht der einsatz in Spielen für mich keinen Sinn, da ich so jedes mal die Grids neu aufs iPhone spielen muss.


----------



## HereIsJohnny (23. Oktober 2013)

Das ist aber schon meckern auf hohem Niveau, oder? Die App ist kostenlos, die vorgefertigten Grids sind kostenlos und zwei Tabs sind kostenlos. roccat ist ja nun auch kein wohlfahrtsunternehmen und will sicherlich irgendwie die entwicklungskosten wieder einnehmen.


----------



## Deeron (23. Oktober 2013)

Naja, wie mans nimmt...

In Zukunft kommen ja noch die Hardware-Gadgets für Power-Grid und ich nehme an, dass diese um einiges mehr kosten werden als ihre vergleichbaren Versionen ohne Dock für das Handy. Und ich finde, dass diese Gadgets schon einen großen Teil der Nutzungserfahrung ausmachen. 
Daher sehe ich die Endsituation als eine Art-Double-Payment. Einmal für die Hardware und einmal um die Software intensiv und voll nutzen zu können.

Mir persönlich wäre eine Einmalzahlung von beispielsweise 0,79€ Für den vollen Funktionsumfang lieber gewesen als das ich für jeden Slot extra zahlen muss.


----------



## dbilas (23. Oktober 2013)

Super,  habe solange darauf gewartet und endlich ist die Software verfügbar und läuft auf meinen Galaxy S3 schön geschmeidig 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch schauen ob man auch Infos zur eingebauten Grafikkarte abrufen kann und dann kann ich endlich die olle G15 in den Ruhestand schicken und mir eine Mechanische zulegen.

Ps: hat einer von euch eine Smartphone Halterung bzw dockingstation die man empfehlen kann?


----------



## JackA (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich kann mich in der App am PC nicht anmelden, er meldet ständig "falsche Email oder Passwort" obwohl ich über 20 mal jetzt kontrolliert habe und definitiv der alles richtig eintippe. Hab auch schon das Passwort resettet und neu angelegt, kann mich aber trotzdem nicht anmelden.


----------



## dbilas (24. Oktober 2013)

Hmm das ist komisch. Ich hatte keinerlei Probleme und konnte mich direkt anmelden. 

Nochmal zur Software:
Habe die jetzt ausführlich getestet und diese zwar für gut befunden, allerdings mit Vorbehalt. Mir fehlt in der Systemübersicht die Temperatur der CPU. Auch gibt es noch kein tool für die Grafikkarte womit man den Takt, vram Nutzung und Temperatur auslesen kann.

Das sollte man meiner Meinung nach noch ändern und statt der Festplattenübersicht und der für mich vollkommen unnötige Stoppuhr ersetzen. 

Die soundeinstellungen sind super und gut zu handhaben. Im Bereich "Nachrichten" würde ich mir wünschen das man alle Chanel im TS2/3 sehen könnte und durch Klicks switchen kann.

Ansonsten läuft das Programm sehr gut und verbraucht wenig Akkuleistung. Nur bitte Roccat,  fügt Temperaturen von cpu/Grafikkarten hinzu denn das ist mit unter das wichtigste der Systemüberwachung


----------



## Andi@ROCCAT (24. Oktober 2013)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Ich kann mich in der App am PC nicht anmelden, er meldet ständig "falsche Email oder Passwort" obwohl ich über 20 mal jetzt kontrolliert habe und definitiv der alles richtig eintippe. Hab auch schon das Passwort resettet und neu angelegt, kann mich aber trotzdem nicht anmelden.



Schreib mal bitte an support@roccat.org eine E-Mail von der Mail-Addy die du bei uns benutzt. Ich oder mein Kollege setzen dir dann morgen früh das Passwort zurück. Wir hatten leider ein paar Serverprobleme aufgrund des hohen Andrangs.



dbilas schrieb:


> Mir fehlt in der Systemübersicht die Temperatur  der CPU. Auch gibt es noch kein tool für die Grafikkarte womit man den  Takt, vram Nutzung und Temperatur auslesen kann.
> 
> Das sollte man  meiner Meinung nach noch ändern und statt der Festplattenübersicht und  der für mich vollkommen unnötige Stoppuhr ersetzen.



Wird in einem der nächsten Updates nachgeliefert. Wir hatten es in der closed Beta schonmal drinnen, die gewählte Lösung war leider nicht zufriedenstellend / zu unzuverlässig und wurde deshalb vorübergehend wieder entfernt.


----------



## dbilas (24. Oktober 2013)

Super, vielen dank für die info. 
Würde mich wirklich freuen wenn ihr das ändert


----------



## JackA (26. Oktober 2013)

Einmal Danke für das Zurücksetzen von meinem Passwort, jetzt kann ich mich anmelden.
Nur bekomme ich keine Verbindung mit USB Kabel zusammen, funktioniert es nur über W-Lan?


----------



## L-Patrick (26. Oktober 2013)

Habe ich irgendwo gelesen: JA, nur über Wlan


----------



## JackA (26. Oktober 2013)

Öööm wie funktioniert das, ich finde mit meinem Smartphone nur das W-Lan Netzwerk für's Internet, nicht aber meinen PC, der einen W-Lan Stick drin hat?


----------



## Wim1337 (26. Oktober 2013)

Pc und Handy müssen im selben Netzwerk sein. Bei mir war der Rechner mit dem Kabel am Router Zund das Handy im WLAN


----------



## dbilas (26. Oktober 2013)

Dein Rechner normal über Kabel verbinden und dann findet dein smartphone auch dein Rechner über die IP


----------



## L-Patrick (26. Oktober 2013)

Hast du beide im selben Netzwerk laufen? Nicht das aufm PC "Arbeitsplatznetzwerk" und aufm Handy "Heimnetzwerk" eingestellt ist?
Hast du das Programm schon auf, am PC?


----------



## JackA (26. Oktober 2013)

Mille Grazie, hat funktioniert, wusste net, dass ich die IP manuell einstellen muss, da es im Tutorial Video automatisch ging.

*@L-Patrick: Ne mein PC ist über Lan im Netz und mein Smartphone über W-Lan.


----------



## _VFB_ (1. November 2013)

@Roccat
Wird man noch einen Modus geben bei dem man das Handy drehen kann? Also das sich die App mit dreht?


----------



## Andi@ROCCAT (1. November 2013)

Ja, ein sogenannter Landscape Mode ist geplant und es wird auch bereits dran gearbeitet. Ab wann der Landscape Mode verfügbar ist, weiß ich allerdings noch nicht.


----------



## _VFB_ (1. November 2013)

Ok, danke. Dann war meine Smartphone Halterung doch kein Fehlkauf


----------



## Thegameone (6. November 2013)

Kann mich mit der App nicht verbinden. Was kann ich tuen? Manuell oder Automatisch geht nicht!

-Windows 8.1
-IOS 6.1.2
-Speedport W723V


----------



## _VFB_ (6. November 2013)

Du must in der App nur die IP von deinem Rechner eingeben. Auf dem Rechner muss allerdings das Roccat Power Grid Programm laufen


----------



## SpotlightXFX (6. November 2013)

firewall deaktivieren


----------



## Thegameone (6. November 2013)

Power Grid ist auf mein Rechner an. Bei Einstellung unten links steht Host-Dienst Einstellung da steht doch die Ip von Rechner oder? Mit der probier ich es andauernd aber es geht nicht.


----------



## _VFB_ (6. November 2013)

Zum IP Adresse rausfinden nehm ich immer die Konsole. Einfach nach Ausführen suchen. Dort "cmd" eingeben und dann in der Konsole "ipconfig" eintippen. Dann siehst du deine  IP Adresse. Meistens 192.168.178.xx. Die Adresse musst du dann auf dem Handy eingeben


----------



## L-Patrick (6. November 2013)

So, nachdem sich die App geupdatet hat, bekomme ich auch keine Verbindung mehr hin. Weder zum Laptop, noch zum PC. Ich finde zwar beide wenn ich in der APP auf "Scan" drücke und kann die auch  anklicken, aber dann tut sich nichts mehr. Dann bin ich wieder beim Startbildschirm der App...
Weiß jemand Rat? Vorher ging's ja Problemlos..


----------



## Thegameone (6. November 2013)

So habs mit ipconfig probiert da zeigt er mir die ip an die ich schon die ganze zeit versuche. Also Ip ist die richtige, muss an was anderen liegen.

Hier mal ein Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (7. November 2013)

Du musst in powergrid auf einstellungen und dann auf neues gerät hinzufügen und dann dich connecten und am pc bestätigen


----------



## Thegameone (7. November 2013)

Ja mir ist schon klar das ich auf meine Rechner in Power Grid das Gerät hinzufügen muss, das mach ich auch nur möchte mein IPhone mit mein Pc nicht oder andersrum


----------



## L-Patrick (7. November 2013)

Ich hab die APP, sowie das PC-Programm jetzt auch nochmal neu installiert, bringt aber ebenfalls keine Besserung. Seit dem neuesten App-Update bekomme ich keine Verbindung mehr...


----------



## Thegameone (7. November 2013)

Gut das ich nicht alleine bin dachte ich bin zu blöd dafür. 
L-Patrick bei dir ging es aber schon mal?


----------



## L-Patrick (7. November 2013)

Ja, bei mir ging's schonmal. Allerdings hat sich die App vor 2 Tagen geupdatet und seit dem geht nichts mehr..


----------



## Thegameone (7. November 2013)

Also grad nochmal probiert:

- An der Firewall liegt es nicht hab Grid Zugelassen.
- Hab nochmal 2 Bilder Hochgeladen vom Handy und Pc vielleicht hilft es beim helfen. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-Patrick (7. November 2013)

Bild 2 ist bei mir auch so. Allerdings geht es dann nicht weiter, trotz angeschalteter App aufm Handy. 
Bis zu Bild 1 komm ich gar nicht. Ich drück auf "Scan", kann meinen PC auswählen, aber dann passiert trz nichts mehr


----------



## dbilas (7. November 2013)

Also bei mir funktioniert die App auch nach dem Update ohne jegliche Probleme (Android). Mich würde es aber interessieren wann es ein Update gegeben wird für die Cpu&Gpu Temperatur Freischaltung


----------



## perling (8. Dezember 2013)

Wie sieht es eigentlich aus kann man jetzt die Temperatur auslesen ?


----------



## dbilas (8. Dezember 2013)

Leider noch immer nicht


----------



## dbilas (19. Juni 2014)

Andi@ROCCAT schrieb:


> Wird in einem der nächsten Updates nachgeliefert. Wir hatten es in der closed Beta schonmal drinnen, die gewählte Lösung war leider nicht zufriedenstellend / zu unzuverlässig und wurde deshalb vorübergehend wieder entfernt.


jetzt ist ja schon einige zeit verstrichen aber CPU/GPU-Temperaturen lassen sich trotz deiner Ankündigung noch immer nicht auslesen, oder? Sind ja nun knapp ein Jahr verstrichen


----------



## stayxone (7. Juli 2014)

Moin  gibts denn nun mal News bezüglich CPU/GPU Temperatur?


----------



## dbilas (7. Juli 2014)

Noch immer nicht verfügbar...


----------



## tripod (7. Juli 2014)

auch wäre die primäre hdd und sb/nb noch interessant.

dann... wäre es perfekt


----------



## HereIsJohnny (10. Juli 2014)

Hier hat ein User Aida64 ins Power-Grid eingebunden: Power Grid Beta Board • View topic - Aida64 system Stats...like this!


----------



## dbilas (10. Juli 2014)

Habe ich ausprobiert aber der will bei mir nicht funktionieren.
Wahrscheinlich nur möglich mit einer bestimmten AIDA Version so meine Vermutung

Edit: Nun klappt es 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Bochum (10. Juli 2014)

top.


----------



## dbilas (10. Juli 2014)

Zusatzinformationen:
Erst muss AIDA64 starten und erst dann Power Grid! Ansonsten bekommt man nach jedem Neustart eine nervige Fehlermeldung


----------



## NCC-1701 (14. Februar 2015)

Ich muss den Thread nochmal hochholen.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit "System Stats" vom Layout her auf Grün zu ändern?
Aktuell ist ja alles in Blau gehalten.
Da mein gesamtes System ein Grünes Design hat, passt das nur nicht so toll.

Danke euch.


----------



## dbilas (16. Februar 2015)

Nicht das ich wüsste. Roccat ist ja "blau", daher glaube ich nicht das man die Farbe ändern kann


----------



## NCC-1701 (16. Februar 2015)

Naja aber ich kann an meiner Roccat Maus ja auch die Farbe frei ändern, also warum legt man sie dann in der Software fest.
Das macht irgendwie keinen Sinn.
Ich wird mal dem Support schreiben. Mal schaun was die meinen.


----------



## kelnberger_bua (20. November 2017)

Hallo bin recht neu hier aber ich wollte mal Fragen, woran kann es liegen das ich leere grids gekauft habe diese aber nicht freigeschaltet sind ???  hab im ganzen 10 stück gekauft gerade mal 2 verwendbar .

LG


----------

